# Seeking native English-speakers living in Spain



## scenographyms

Hi there,

I am interested in whether the problems I face because I am not (yet) as fluent in Spanish as I'd like to be are common. If that description fits you, I'd love to connect.

If they are I am hoping to develop a solution, but I don't have one yet so there is nothing to sell you.

If you could spare a few minutes please take the survey at MyAmigos

Thanks,

Scenographyms


----------

